
Force push now comes with a timeline event - yahyaheee
https://blog.github.com/changelog/2018-11-15-force-push-timeline-event/
======
yahyaheee
This is a nice add for reviews, but they should not have applied it
retroactively. Its really a slap in the face to developers by changing the
visibility of their work behind their backs. I would go as far as to say they
could possibly be held liable here.

